#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  water conning diagnostic?

## PetroEng2013

hi
what tools are used to identify or confirm water conning in an oil well, apart from WOR' and RST?


thanxSee More: water conning diagnostic?

----------


## DAH7542

Numerical single-well models are also used. Or simply compute critical rates for cone development using as many correlations as possible and compare with actual producing rates.

----------


## kochichiro

You can also use well test data from flow-after-flow test. If water cut increasing with increase of pressure drawdown than you probably have coning problem. If water cut still relatively constant or fluctuates above some value than you probably have channelling or fingering.

----------


## kochichiro

Almost forgot to mention that if you are expecting problems with water cut measurements, for example you have strong emulsion and its hard to measure water cut in field conditions. You can use during flow-after-flow test pressure recorder with resistivity tool. It must be calibrated in water content units, so during the test you will see stepwise water content rise with encrease of pressure drawdown for water conning.
For chanelling or fingering it would be oscillating around some constant value.

----------


## i-anuar

not sure if RST would detect behind pipe/casing flow of water, may be temperature log could be useful if reservoir is waterflooded (lower temp)? 

can cross check where on the structure well located, i.e. is it possible to get water coning.

As suggested you can try identify if water is coming through thief zones with test or looking at log (permeability etc) and comparing with other wells in the similar location in regards to OWC...

----------

